# The Houston Summer Brew Off



## pbunyan22 (May 21, 2013)

Hello Troop Supporters,

A couple of us veterans from my old fraternity decided to start up a charity fundraiser for Homes for our Troops in the form of a beer tasting, contest, and raffle. We have a asked a number of breweries in the area to come participate, and we already have a few on board. Our featured breweries, Saint Arnold and No Label are bringing brewers and setting up tables like a trade show to talk about their brews while patrons sample and vote. Karbach and Buffalo Bayou are slotted to compete as well as others we are still in talks with.

This event will be at Hughes Hangar from 1-5 pm on Saturday, July 13th. 2811 Washington Ave., Houston, Texas 77007

All tickets include entrance to the event with free beer sampling from the competitors until the end of the event. Other drinks and food will be available for purchase from the Hughes Hangar staff. Extra raffle tickets will be on sale for $10. Admission is $30 through the website and $40 at the door.

Check out the following links for more event information and updates as they come:

Event Website - http://www.atohoustonsummerbrewoff.splashthat.com
Follow us on Twitter - https://twitter.com/ATOSummerBrewOf
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/448168851935433/

Lets raise money for the troops! Hope to see you there!

For questions contact Patrick at [email protected]

God Bless,
Respectfully,

Patrick Wann :cheers:


----------

